# Jumper knitting pattern



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All

Been looking at clothes for the puppies but as they are growing so fast I dont really want to pay out until they are at their adult sizes. My mum is bored of an evening and said that she wouldnt mind knitting some clothes/jumpers. Does anyone have any good patterns?


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Try ebay  x


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

If you pm me I have loads


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out this link: http://autumnblossomknits.wordpress.com/2007/09/28/double-cable-chihuahua-sweater/


----------

